# NAIROBI | AVIC International Africa | 176m | 43 fl | 141m | 35 fl | 93-81m x 4 | 28-24 fl x 4 | U/C



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

AVIC International Africa

National Environmental Management Authority | Environmental Impact Assessment (Source)









Main Tower and Hotel Tower









All Towers​
*Details*
*Architects and Construction:*

*Architects:* gmp Architekten Bali by their Beijing office and Triad Architects (Kenya)
*Environmental Study by:* Awe Mark (Britam Tower and UAP Tower)
*Civil Contractor:* (Not yet known but 30% of the work has to be done by a local firm)
*Other:* parking for over 1,700 cars linked underground across multiple buildings

*Buildings:*

Office tower | 43 levels | 176m

Office building.

Hotel tower | 35 levels | 141m 

Hotel by Marriott and would also include some residential rooms.

370 rooms (approx.)

Apartment tower A | 24 levels | 83.2m

Residential building.

Apartment tower B | 28 levels | 93.2m

Residential building.

Apartment tower C | 24 levels | 81.2m

Residential building.

Apartment tower D | 25 levels | 86.2m

Residential building.


*Development:*

*Office Space:* 45,121m²
*Residential Space:* 23,963m² (405 Residential Units)
*Hotel Area:* 8,860m²
*Retail Area:* 4,225m²

Capital FM​


> NAIROBI, Kenya, Oct 9 2014 – Global Chinese manufacturing firm AVIC International Holding Corporation is expected to invest over Sh17.8 billion ($200million) in setting up its Africa Headquarters in Nairobi, Kenya.
> Speaking during the launching ceremony in Nairobi, Avic International Africa Director Huang Hong You said they had decided to build their Africa headquarters in Nairobi not only due to their close relationship with, Kenya but due to the conducive business environment in the country.
> 
> “Our company has set up holding subsidiaries in major cities across China; has established over 110 branches in more than 50 countries and owns eight listed companies. In Africa, we have around 20 branches, and Kenya is planned as our headquarters in Africa,” Huang said.....


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Groundbreaking









Demolitions and Site


































Other Renders and Images


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Nairobi Wow


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

KlausDiggy said:


> Nairobi Wow


Nairobi is going to develop in a very nice and dense way in the near future.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Trees are coming down









by Andrew Christon

Courtesy: zacmwanzia

Development site is in between the Villa Rosa Kempinski and The Mirage in Westlands.


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Great looking complex, is it close to CBD?


----------



## Kenguy (Dec 22, 2006)

meds said:


> Great looking complex, is it close to CBD?


Yes it is. Its to be constructed in the Westlands suburb which is next to the CBD.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

meds said:


> Great looking complex, is it close to CBD?


Let me just give you the map, just incase anyone else wants to know more precisely










Its right on the A104 in the Westlands Area which is about 10 mins from the CBD on a good day, with traffic it can be a nightmare.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Site prep










Courtesy: highabove


----------



## Okumu (Sep 11, 2015)

I love this project. It will give Nairobi a new face


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Nairobi forum thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124116961

Official website: N/A


Project facts


Location: Chiromo Lane, Westlands, Nairobi

Developer: Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC)

Architects: gmp Architekten (Beijing Office) and Triad Architects (Kenya)

Height: 176m | 141m | 93m | 86m | 83m | 81m

Floors: 43 | 35 | 28 | 25 | 24 | 24


























Photos courtesy of : kamaudk









*Temporary roadworks on entrance of smaller lot next to Kempinski, along Chiromo Lane*

























*Inside the smaller lot: pictured from entrance along Chiromo Lane*


















Site is very active


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Avic signs management services deal with JW Marriott*

Capital News



> *The agreement will see the Avic International construct and manage the luxury hotel that got a construction permit in July 2015.
> 
> The hotel worth Sh40 billion is a 365 room luxury hotel located in Westlands.
> 
> ...


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

News on the ground is that piling works have begun...


*Scale of the project*​


Kenyan_yungin said:


> source
> ​



*Site flooded earlier in the month due to heavy rains.*​


zacmwanzia said:


> *Site for the hotel+ office tower*





zacmwanzia said:


> *residential site*





BigQuack said:


> [Source]


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

*Ongoing Activity *





















source


​


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

This is u/c thread should be updated


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *Avic International | Nairobi*
> *Mega Complex of 6 Highrises*
> 
> *Office tower 43 fl(176m)
> ...


As you can see


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *Nairobi Global Trade Center*
> 
> *Mega Complex of 6 Highrises*
> 
> ...


Progress thus far. And could i request the mod the update the thread to *The Nairobi Global Trade Center*

Courtesy of Kenyan_Yungin and Zacmwanzia


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

del


----------



## Adm.Adama (Jan 29, 2012)

Kenyan_yungin said:


> *Nairobi Global Trade Center
> 
> 6 Skyscrapers, coming up nicely, will probably be finished ahead of schedule.*
> 
> ...


Updates.. And could a mod change the thread name.


----------



## african (Dec 1, 2012)

Next page


----------

